# Saturday Pineview



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Decided to try out Pineview yesterday morning, we were determined to go out whether the snow storm was bad or not. Luckily the snow storm wasn't a factor, the canyon was the only delay, they were doing some snow removal and that slowed us down. but we got on the ice (cemetery point) around 7:30, drilled some holes and my friend got a hit then i got a hit. Having caught two quickly we set up the tent and started fishing. We caught quite a few perch in our first spot, it was fast action from start to around 9:00 AM then it died down. The crowd started to gather around us so we decided to move down the shoreline away from the noise. After drilling holes and setting the tent up again we stayed in this spot till around 1:00 then packed it up for the day. The second spot was more productive than the first, the fish would come in waves it seemed like as we'd get bites for a solid 15 min then it would slow, then pick up a few minutes later. Regardless we were catching fish and having a lot of fun.

Earlier in the morning wax worms were working really well anywhere from right off the bottom to about 10" off the bottom. Then we started tipping our jigs with some perch meat and that seemed to really work well, we were in about 25-30 FOW. My friend was using some jammin jigs, didnt seem to matter what color. I was catching fish off a white ratfinki and a glow in the dark chironimid i tied the night before. We were satisfied with the days catch and how many perch we caught. We could hear a guy a little ways from us complaining how the fishing wasnt very hot and that he'd read a blog saying the cemetery point was producing, and he thought it was a joke. I've been skunked before so i know the feeling, but I couldnt help but look down at the pile of perch we caught and smile :lol: it was a great day for us!
[attachment=3:yfyjxe1f]IMG_1085 (200x150).jpg[/attachment:yfyjxe1f]
[attachment=2:yfyjxe1f]IMG_1084 (200x150).jpg[/attachment:yfyjxe1f]
[attachment=1:yfyjxe1f]IMG_1093 (150x200).jpg[/attachment:yfyjxe1f]
[attachment=0:yfyjxe1f]IMG_1092 (150x200).jpg[/attachment:yfyjxe1f]


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

How are the ice conditions on Pineview?


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

ram2h2o said:


> How are the ice conditions on Pineview?


The edges were solid for us, and the ice is well over 12". Makes me wish I had a power auger, drilling holes with the ice that thick with a hand auger gets old....


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you think it would be OK for a snowmobile to pull sled?


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I didn't see any snowmobiles out. Not owning one myself or ever taking one out on the ice I really wouldn't know what is considered safe for snowmobiles. Anyone out there know if pineview is ok for snowmobiles?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes it is safe for snowmobiles.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

if its safe to walk on, its safe for snowmobiles. the key is pounds per square inch of pressure. if you weigh 200 pounds and have size 10 boots, about 12 inches long by 5 inches wide that is 60 square inches that is about 3.3 lbs per square inch of pressure on the ice. (because you walk and at times the whole 200 lbs is on one foot) now take a snowmobile that weighs 600 lbs with the same person so a total of 800 lbs distributed over 2 skiis and a track. lets say its a short track sled, a 136. thats about 4 feet of track by 16 inches wide for a total area of 768 square inches. the skiss are 3 feet long and 5 inches wide for an area or 180 times 2 is 360 for a total area of 1128 square inches. so take your 800 lbs divide by the area and you get 0.71 lbs per square inch of pressure on the ice. walking on the ice puts nearly 5 times more pressure than the snowmobile does.

and that my friends is the reason that when you step off your sled which has been wonderfully sliding on top of the snow, you sink up to your nards. its pounds per square inch. the same on the ice. it may be safe for you on a snowmobile but if you step off, you may go thru the ice. that said... always wait for 4 inches of good ice.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I was on the ice with a snowmobile and sled Saturday and all was good. There was no slush around the edge at the port ramp. Skeet


----------

